# post (showoff) unique rod building designs and techniques



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

so im in the process off lookin into getiing or building a custom of my own, and i was thinkin of some neat things ive seen on here. like unique wraps, engravings, pictures under the coating, and a really awesome flame trick by the guides (btw who was that, and how is it done)

anyways so i thought people would like to showoff or share their own or someone elses jobs.


----------

